# Eulophia andamanensis 2009



## paphioboy (Jan 30, 2009)

My 'lucky plant', or botanically known as Eulophia andamanensis, is currently giving me its best show with 15 spikes in flower..!  Its very easy to grow, rather pest resistant, but is deciduous and needs a good rest to bloom when the new growths emerge.. The colour is not that attractive (green) but the small long lasting flowers (more than a month) are quite interesting.. Enjoy!
When the spikes were emerging:





In bloom now:








Closeup:




Plant habit showing new spikes and old leafless bulbs:




A more 'artsy' shot with shadow:




Hehe..


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 30, 2009)

:rollhappy: Isn't that something! Interesting, Different! :clap: :clap:


----------



## fbrem (Jan 30, 2009)

that's awesome, would love to find some of this one, thanks for sharing

Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanx for sharing. I used to grow day geckos from that plant's region, they would have loved those in their tanks. Actually I think it's a different Andaman Island!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 30, 2009)

Incredible indeed!!! I do not have much luck with Eulophias! How much watering and sun do they need???? What potting mix do you use? I have some macrobulbon and spectabilis but this year all they did was start a new growth and that was it... LOL and thanks in advance!!


----------



## nikv (Jan 30, 2009)

This is cool!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 30, 2009)

What a cool plant. If I had more space I would grow all kinds of stuff like this.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2009)

That is quite a show! The flowers may be small and green, but that lip is worth it all! 

I think some Eulophias are fragrant. Is this one?


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, guys..  



> Actually I think it's a different Andaman Island!



Huh?  how many Andaman islands are there? I think this one is from Thailand.. 



> Incredible indeed!!! I do not have much luck with Eulophias! How much watering and sun do they need???? What potting mix do you use? I have some macrobulbon and spectabilis but this year all they did was start a new growth and that was it... LOL and thanks in advance!!



Thanasis, this one is grown in almost full sun for the whole day. My mix is just a lot of brick and charcoal topped off with a layer of soil. I feed it a lot when it is actively growing and it is rested when all the leaves drop off. The dry period is maintained until the flower spikes appear next season. i want to get spectabilis too.. 

Dot, this species is not fragrant..


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

nice display! neat plant, thanks for sharing


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 31, 2009)

Superb!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2009)

very nice plant and, yes, super lip!!! I find they are hard to grow ! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for the info Paphioboy... They are very helpful...!!!


----------

